# Get to see my girl!



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

I am so excited - I just found out that one of the first does I bred is going to be shown at the Louisiana State Fair in Nov. so I'll get to see my girlie again! She is such a sweet thing, I always get really excited when I get the chance to see her. Her name's Teacup's Winter's Eve, and she's the sister of my beautiful Bobby McGee. At the Texas Caprine Club's spring show this year her owner entered her in the AGS show not realizing that AGS only has In-Milk classes for senior does (NDGA has Dry Doe classes as well as In-Milk) and even though she was dry Eve won her age group!!!!!!!! I'm hoping I can buy a daughter back one of these days; Eve's such a pretty girl.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow what an accomplishment.


I don't always get to see goats I have sold so I can understand your excitement


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That should be fun. I can not believe that your fair is so late in the year.


----------

